# Sold My Atlas 618



## Nogoingback (Mar 19, 2018)

These little Atlas lathes are in more demand than I realized.  Sold it in less than 24 hours, and had 7-8 emails about it.  Should have 
raised my price I guess.


----------



## RandyM (Mar 19, 2018)

You'll probably wish you'd kept it. Those small lathes are a very hot item and do not last long on Craig's List around here.


----------



## Nogoingback (Mar 19, 2018)

Yeah, you're probably right, but I have a very small shop and needed the bench space.  And since I got the Logan up and running, 
it was just collecting dust.


----------



## benmychree (Mar 19, 2018)

Now you have a real lathe!


----------

